# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slijm in de keel

## jellievanzanten

Hallo....Kan iemand mij van goede raad voorzien?...al enige jaren heb ik last van slijm in mijn keel.Soms zo erg dat ik bijna niet kan liggen omdat ik het dan benauwd krijg.Zo eens in de maand krijg ik het dan flink benauwd omdat het wegslikken dan niet meer gaat...uiteindelijk moet ik dan overgeven en dan gaat het wel weer. De laatste 1.5 jaar wordt ik soms ook bijna stikkend wakker[zo eens in de 2 maanden]Ik ben recent onderzocht aan mijn slokdarm,maar dat was volgens de k.n.o arts volledig in orde.Hij zegt dat hun er niets aan kunnen doen.Ook mijn longen zijn o.k[longonderzoek gehad]Altijd moet ik mijn keel schrapen...maar het wil gewoon niet weg...altjd zit er iets in mijn keel.Op het moment dat ik ga liggen,krijg ik er echt last van.Ik heb ook last van overmatige speekselvorming...misschien heeft het er mee te maken.....Hartelijke groeten;Hans

----------


## Sefi

Sommige etenswaren staan er om bekend dat ze slijm veroorzaken, zoals pepermunt bijvoorbeeld.
Zelf herken ik je probleem wel. Ik had er met name 's nachts last van en per toeval ontdekte ik dat het bij mij te maken had met welk merk tandpasta ik gebruik. Ik poetste altijd met Parodontax en toen dat er eens niet was heb ik Meridol gekocht en toen ging het weg!
Het had te maken met de ingredienten van de tandpasta. Door de jaren heen al vele andere tandpasta's gebruikt, maar er zijn er nog meer die slijm geven. 
Ik kan het best Meridol of Elmex gebruiken.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je al eens een slijmverdunner geprobeerd??
Ik gebruik Acetylcysteine Sandoz bruistabletten (1 bij 't opstaan, zo heb ik s'nachts minder last van slijm en hoesten!)

Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je dit topic al gelezen?
Klik op volgende link;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11849

----------

